# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  محاضرات في المدارس النحوية

## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجدت هذه المحاضرات الصوتية عن المدارس النحوية
فأردت أن ينتفع بها رواد مجلسنا 
وقد ألقاها الدكتور عبد الله علي الهتاري
أستاذ اللغة والنحو والبيان القرآني
كلية الآداب جامعة ذمار - اليمن
-----------------
رابط المحاضرة الأولى:
http://file8.9q9q.net/Download/14729...-----.WAV.html
رابط آخر:
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/VO8JFC1
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ws0ddxj0zfb
المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzmx612ytrm
-------------------------
هذا ما تيسر لي جمعه

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن نصر المصرى

أسأل الله أن يرفع قدرك،ويُعلى شأنك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

لم أستطع تحميل الأولى و لا الثالثة !

----------


## هرمز

السلا م عليكم  اخي ارجو منك اعادة رفع هده الملفات   
 لم نستطع تحميل المحاضرة الاولى و الثالثة

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هرمز

السلام عليكم اخواني 
الرجاء من لديه المحاضرات كاملة فليرسلها الي عبر البريد الخا
tarekboul@yahoo.com
 شكرا مسبقا

----------

